# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > الفقه الجنائي الإسلامي >  جلد الطبيبين المصريين بالسعودية: عدم جواز انتقاد الأحكام القضائية

## رابعة

النظرة الشرعية لجلد مصريين بالسعوديةما كان يجوز أن يثير الانتباه حادث جلد الطبيبين المصريين تنفيذا لحكم قضائي في المملكة العربية السعودية ذلك لان عقوبة الجلد في جانب منها عقوبة تعذيرية أي عقوبة تأديبية والتأديب معروف في القضاء الإسلامي كما هو معروف في أقامه الحدود والحد بالجلد وارد في القران الكريم ووروده علي هذا النحو يعطيه شرعيه لا يجوز مناقشتها فالله سبحانه وتعالي يقول :"الزانية والزاني فاجلدوا كل واحد منهما مائه جلده ولا تأخذكم بها رأفة في دين الله إن كنتم تؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر وليشهد عذابهما طائفة من المؤمنين".
وليست العقوبة بالجلد مقصورة علي إثم ارتكاب الزني وإنما تتعداه إلي غيره من الاثام . ومن هذه الآثام ما ورد في الآية الرابعة من سوره النور من رمي المحصنات دون اشهاد حيث يقول تعالي :"والذين يرمون المحصنات ثم لم يأتوا بار بعه شهداء فاجلدوهم ثمانين جلده ولا تقبلوا لهم شهادة أبدا وأولئك هم الفاسقون ".
وهذه الآية الكريمة تأتي بعد آيتين من السورة نفسها تتحدثان عن الزني وعقوبته ووصف الزاني والزانية مما يحسن بالمؤمن أن يقراهما كما ورد في كتاب الله حيث دعا القرآن إلي تشديد العقوبة وعدم الرأفة في توقيعها لان هذا التوقيع من دين الله ، ولم تكتف ايه العقاب بذلك وإنما دعت إلي توقيع العقوبة بحزم وشده بدليل إنها دعت إلي اشهاد طائفة من المؤمنين لتوقيع هذه العقوبة ليكتمل الردع والزجر لان التوقيع السري للعقوبة لا يحقق الهدف من علانية العقوبة وإعلانها للناس ودعوتهم إلي شهودها بالتوقيع الشديد وربطت الآية الكريمة عدم الرأفة في توقيع هذه العقوبة بحزم وشده ربطتها بقضية الإيمان بالله واليوم الآخر والإيمان بهذين الأمرين هو قمة الإيمان وآيات العقوبات الحدية التي وردت في أوائل سوره النور شددت النكير علي مرتكبي إثم الزني وإثم رمي المحصنات بدون أشهاد حيث دعت بجلدهم 80 جلده وعدم قبول شهاداتهم في الوقائع القضائية ووصفتهم بأنهم الفاسقون وهذا يدعو المسلم إلي الحذر الشديد من ارتكاب قذف الناس بالفاحشة دون أشهاد لان الذي يرمي غيره بالفاحشة دون أن يملك الأشهاد عليها يعتبر هو المذنب وتوقع عليه العقوبة ويحرم من قبول شهادته في الوقائع القضائية.
والذين رموا الحكم القضائي بالإسراف ورموا تنفيذه بالفجاجة مخطئون فيما قالوا وما كان يجوز إعلان موقفهم إلا من ناحية لومهم علي ما قالوا لان ماحدث هو حكم الله في الواقع ولا يصح تغليب ما يسمي بالكرامة الوطنية علي أحكام الله بصفه عامه لان الوطنية الاسلامية لا تتحقق ألا بتنفيذ أحكام الله وتنفيذ هذه الأحكام يرتبط في آيات الله بالأيمان والعدل وعدم الخروج علي مقتضي الإيمان حيث وصف الذين لا يحكمون بما انزل الله في ثلاث آيات من سوره المائدة بالكافرين والظالمين والفاسقين وكلها أوصاف لا يجمل بالمؤمنين أن يرتكبوها فضلا عما يفيد الوصف الأول من خروج عن الأيمان أو خروج عليه وهذه الآيات الكريمة من سوره المائدة تحمل أرقام ( 44و 45 و 47) وهي آيات متجاورات لا تفصل بينهما ايه أخري إلا الفصل بايه واحده بين الآيتين الثانية والثالثة لها علاقة بموضوع الآيات كلها .
فالإزراء بعقوبة الجلد في حد ذاتها إزراء بحكم منصوص عليه في القران الكريم والإزراء بتنفيذ الحكم علي طبيبين مصريين ارتفاع بالجنسية الاقليميه علي توقيع أحكام الله وهام أمران غير جائزين علي الناطق مما يتوجب علينا أن نشيد بتطبيق أحكام الله مهما تكن جنسيه الموقع عليه الاقليميه لان الحكم إسلامي أولا ولان جنسيه من وقع عليهما الحكم تحكم اسم بلد إسلامي مشهود له بخدمه الإسلام عيل المستوي العالمي حيث يتعلم فيه المسلمون من مختلف بقاع العالم شريعة الله و لغة كتابه في الأزهر الشريف وهو المعهد الذي يقصده المسلمون من مختلف بقاع الدنيا للتزود بعلوم الشريعة والعربية فيه.
أقول هذا الكلام بصفتي احمل الجنسية الاسلامية وأقيم في مصر واحمل الصفة المنسوبة إليها وعلي ذلك كان يجب النظر إلي توقيع العقوبة علي الطبيبين الذين نحن بصدد الحديث عما اقترفا من إثم وعن الحكم القضائي الذي نفذ غليهما وبذلك نتجاوز الاقليمية في تنفيذ أحكام الله في دينيه الذي انزله للناس جميعا وفي أي مكان من ارض الله الواسعة .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

لن أعقب على الحكم القضائي وظروفه ومدى ملائمته للشرع من عدمه, ففي ظل احترام أحكام القضاء لا يلتمس آحاد الناس في الوقت الحالي سوى صدور العفو الملكي عن الطبيبين وهو الطريق الوحيد نظرا لصيرورة الحكم محل المقال نهائيا وغير قابل لأي وجه من أوجه الطعن.
ما لا نرضاه على أنفسنا كمصريين لا نرتضيه على أحد, فكما لا نرضى بأن يشكك أحد مهما كان في نزاهة أحكامنا القضائية , لا نرتضى وأن يشكك أحد ما أيضا في نزاهة القضاء السعودي.




> أقول هذا الكلام بصفتي احمل الجنسية الإسلامية وأقيم في مصر واحمل الصفة المنسوبة إليها.



لي أكثر من علامة استفهام حول هذه العبارة ....كان يكفى أن تقولي أنك مصرية وضد من يعارض حكم ما أو مع من ينادى بقول ما....وكأنك لا تفخري بكونك مصرية ؟؟؟؟؟ أو تتنصلي من المصريين......بل ويزيد عن ذلك محاولتك  الذود في علاقة بين بلديين عربيين شقيقين......بأن وصفتي ضمنيا طائفة بالمؤمنين وطائفة أخرى بالكفار ووصفتي نفسك بمن تحمل الجنسية الإسلامية وتقيم على أرض مصر وتحمل الصفة المنسوبة لها.....العبارة لها أكثر من معنى وأكثر من تفسير....ولن أخوض فى تحليلى لعباراتك.....المملكة العربية السعودية بلد عربي شقيق لجمهورية مصر العربية ولن يستثار أبنائه ضد إخوانهم المصريين بمثل تلك المقالات المغرضة.

----------


## الحائرة

قضية جلد الطبيبين تثير مشكلتين من الناحية القانونية:

- أول قضية هي اختلاف مفهوم العقوبة في الشريعة الاسلامية عن مفهومها على المستوى الدولي فيما يتعلق باحترام حقوق الانسان؛ فلا يزال الاتجاه السائد في الوقت الحالي هو استبعاد عقوبة الجلد، واستبدال الحبس بها، لذا فإن الاتفاقات الدولية كثيرا ما تنص على اعتبار العقوبات البدنية عقوبات مهينة وحاطة بالكرامة الانسانية، وهذا ما يسري عليه التعديل الثامن للدستور الامريكي أيضا. ويبرز ذلك اختلاف مفهوم حقوق الانسان في الشريعة عنه في القوانين الوضعية على المستوى العالمي

ثاني قضية هي : هل يجوز توقيع عقوبة الجلد بالإضافة إلى عقوبة السجن عن جريمة واحدة؟ فالفقه الإسلامي يطبق ذلك في بعض الحالات القليلة كعقوبة تعزيرية . أما الحدود فإنها لا تعرف ذلك. وما دام الأمر اجتهاديا فهو مطروح للمناقشة: هل توقيع السجن والجلد هو توقيع لعقوبتين عن فعل واحد ؟

----------

